# belt light flashing



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

looking for info on how to reset belt light on 03 700 popo,this machine belongs to a friend i have no idea what the steps would be for a popo brute man myself


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

lol Tell Him To Buy A Brute! lol :rockn:


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

no s--t, do they even have belt lights?


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

never seen a belt light on a Polaris???????????????


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

I've hav'nt either..sure its a belt light ?:thinking:


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

The only models that have belt lights is the newer XP models the older ones do not have a belt light it was a Service wrench light and a battery light unless he modded it or the guy bought it from did some kind of upgrade


----------

